# Arduino powered grave theme



## Mamushka (Nov 3, 2018)

Graveyard theme this year.

Animated props:
Flying crank ghost 
Grave digger skeleton 
Bat on scissor mechanism (wings flair out when bat shoots out)
"Monster in a box" coffin
Jumping zombie

Everything controlled/moved by by a couple of Arduinos, wiper motors and pneumatics. Put audio together using Audacity.

Other:
Fog chiller
Lights
Crosses
Video running in upstairs window
Ran conduit under the sidewalk so I can get air/electricity to other side without trip hazard
2 pinballs in garage (FG and TAF)
Lots of beer


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

Looking good, Mamuska! I really like the monster in a box coffin! I need to keep that in mind one of these years.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

That coffin is a great effect. I bet the jumping zombie really scares em. I use an Arduino too, for controlling my vampire prop. Nice job


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty cool, the coffin would definitely creep me out


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the zombie! It all worked great together.


----------

